

Ask HN: I called my cc company to renew my card.. - quantumpotato_

I hear staticy voices for a couple seconds, now I&#x27;m hearing a loop. eg I can hear the echo of me typing this going through the microphone, out their speakers and back through mine.<p>I&#x27;ll try calling them back.. and hope they aren&#x27;t compromised.
======
emhs
This is something I've seen happen phone networks from time to time. A call
will get routed into an echo, rather than to its destination. Not sure why it
happens, though. There seems to be enough delay that it's getting out into the
towers before coming back.

------
quantumpotato_
Called back and it went through as usual. Any idea what happened?

~~~
coryl
Audio feedback? Speakers instead of headphones?

